# TriContinental Cup U18



## Soccer43 (Feb 1, 2020)

Anyone watch the U18’s play Netherlands in the TriContinental cup yesterday?  Although the final score was close (Netherlands 2 - 1 US) it seemed to be a striking difference between the two teams.  Was curious what others thought


----------

